# Solutions for Dominos and Towers (methods and sub steps)



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2010)

After the grand opus "Megaminx PLL" I started a little easier work, solutions for towers and burgers...

http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids

As it is now only some methods for Domino are there, a little about LBL first layer and ALL!! PLL's. Also my Roux style for the Domino is compleated.

The page will expand...

----------
I have not checked all PLL's, there may be a few errors in the algs, please let me know if you find one


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2010)

Seems like a pretty neat site. I suggest you also take the PLL algs from jaap's page, since some of them are really nice, such as:
(R U r U r) (R U R U R) (r U r U R)

I don't understand why you call the non-towers "burgers" or why the LBL methods have human names, though - that just seems odd.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandwich then? They are flat and divided in the middle like a burger or a sandwich 

Why not names? I like to play a little when creating things, I can of course call them technical things like "the 2x2+1x2+1x3 method" and so but that is just even more odd (to anyone who is not a cuber at least).

I will look into Jaap's algs...


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 9, 2010)

also look at meeps


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> also look at meeps




I would... if I only knew what meeps is


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > also look at meeps
> ...



Meep


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah, thank's Ben =)


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I found a nice improvment for Domino LBL methods. When ending the first layer, solving a last single corner you can work a bit on the last layer corner permutation. It is described at bottom of this page:

http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/3x3x2-domino/lbl

BTW: I suck at occurenses, does anyone have the figures for how often you can force skip and how often you can avoid the diagonal permut?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks like there are 6 equal possibilities for corners (4! / 4), ignoring AUF: opposite opposite, solved solved, opposite adjacent, adjacent opposite, solved adjacent, adjacent solved. So in two of those (1/3) you can get a solved case, and in two (1/3) you can avoid the diagonal permutation. For the other third you are forced to get an adjacent permutation.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank's Michael =)


----------



## Crystl (Apr 18, 2010)

oh that's great, I'll check it out


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 21, 2010)

Taking it one step futher is even better:

http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/3x3x2-domino/cp-force

With a decent block building method, LFC and full EPLL you solve in about 30 turns on average, mabye even less, using only 15 algs =)

Edit: ...if you use Guimond for 2x2x2 and are having three pices solved in one of layers after orientation you can use this method to do the rest in one of six algs.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 24, 2010)

Tired of domino scrambles that look like this one?

F B U L F U' R U2 B L U R U' L F L U' R U2 B R U B F L 

For me scrambling using all sides exept D is slow... So I constructed a scrambler that uses only U, R, Rw and Bw.

I set prioritys for the moves depending on the last two previous moves so it is mostly U and R lesser Rw and Bw has the lowest priority, this to make scrambling easier and it has nothing to do with distrubution, I left that compleatly to chance...

Illegal combinations such as U U2 or Rw R Rw have zero priority but R Rw or Rw R are allowed, this way we get M turns for free =)

Here are some example scrambles:

U' R Rw U R Rw U2 Rw U2 R Bw U' Rw U' Bw U Bw U R Bw U' R U R U
U2 Rw U' R U2 R U2 Rw U2 R Bw U' R Rw U2 R Rw U Rw R U Rw U2 R U
U' R U2 R Rw Bw R U' R U' R U' Bw Rw U2 Rw U2 R Rw Bw U R U Bw U2
Bw U2 Rw U R Bw R U2 R U2 R U R Bw Rw Bw R U2 Rw U Rw U' R U2 R
U2 Rw U' R U R U' R Bw R U' R U Rw Bw U' R U R U' R Rw U2 R U2


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 25, 2010)

Made my scrambler a little more useful and started a page for it... where it may be downloaded as a zipfile:

http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/scrambler

Edit: now you can also scramble 3x3x4:

1. U210 Rw U022 R U221 R U100 R U010 R Bw U123 R U313 R Bw U100 Rw U331 Rw U131 Bw R Bw U002
2. U121 R U001 R Bw R U033 Rw U111 Bw U122 R U333 R Rw U023 R U032 R Rw U330 Bw U131 R U123
3. R Bw R Bw U213 R U320 R U012 R U311 R U210 R U030 R U112 Rw Bw U333 R U333 R U211 R
4. R Bw Rw R U221 R U130 R Rw U301 Rw R U121 Rw U023 Rw U133 R U022 R U313 R Rw U030 R
5. Rw U232 Bw Rw R U133 R U302 Rw U020 R U033 Rw R U322 R U313 R Rw U120 R U223 R U321 R

The odd notation is explained at the page =)


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a new page, 'Roux' for 3x3x4 Tower:

http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/double-domino-3x3x4/Roux

Will add the ELL's later this weekend. Mabye also a description of how to block build F2B...

Edit: did the "mabye" first =)


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Got a new page, 'Roux' for 3x3x4 Tower:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/rectangularcuboids/double-domino-3x3x4/Roux
> 
> ...



Done!


----------

